# Is this Poa Annua?



## Bluefusion (Jun 6, 2021)

Hello
I'm in the UK and reseeded my garden last year with A1 Lawns Platinum Pro lawn seed which is a mix of:
25% perennial Ryegrass
10% turf tetraploid Ryegrass
45% String Creeping Red Fescue
10% Chewings Fescue
10% slender Creeping Red Fescue

The grass looked great last year. This year I can see there are seeded grasses popping up all over the lawn in individual shoots and in some places clusters (see photo below), I'm not sure if this is the grass mix above and just to leave it or more likely this is a weed or Poa Annua grass that may have been dormant in the soil?

Is there any advise or help on how to remove this? 
Thank you.


----------



## Overtaxed (May 9, 2021)

Got some shots of the lawn? That looks a little thick for a Poa A seed head, mine are like hair thin heading up to the seeds.


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 6, 2021)

Added two more images, thanks.


----------



## Midsoutherner (Aug 25, 2020)

Looks like POA to me. KBG has very similar seed heads but from what I have seen the KBG has more dense seed heads with more seeds on them and the POA that I had in my yard always looked white when I looked across my yard.


----------

